# Stash Boxes and Humidors



## Clandestino (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey MP,

So I am looking for a new stash box / humidor and I was hoping to get the community's opinion.  Here are the one I have been looking at:

hxxp://www.stash-boxes.com/
- These all look nice but the Elite model looks amazing!  Has anyone had any experience with it or own one?

hxxp://www.wikkaboxes.com/
- These seem ok as long as you put one of their shaker boxes inside the humidor.

hxxp://www.bubblebag.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=42
- The three screen feature on this look cool but it is pricey!

So what do you all think?  What do you use?  Are there other models out there that you recommend?  Thanks for all the input!


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 29, 2009)

Yikes! I use a 99 cent tupleware container.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 29, 2009)

Glass mason jars with the gold 2 part lid.

There is no better way.


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 29, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm also a wide mouth mason man! I like the wide mouth mason jars better as they make it easier to dump the jars!


                                                                  Phatpharmer


----------



## tcbud (Jul 29, 2009)

The wide mouth, all the way....hands fit in easier to get out buds.


----------



## Clandestino (Jul 29, 2009)

I can see that we are all in agreement on the mason jars 

I use those too for longer storage but I generally have a little out on my desk inside a tin for easy access and I was looking to get something a little nicer instead of the beat up old tin.

Thanks for all the input folks!


----------



## wmmeyer (Jul 29, 2009)

> I generally have a little out on my desk inside a tin for easy access and I was looking to get something a little nicer instead of the beat up old tin


 
For that purpose, I use a glass vial that one of those super-expensive cigars came in.  Has a nice plastic plug that fits in the end real well, and ya can stand the thing up on the table.  When the glass is all sparkling clean, the bud looks real cool inside there.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 29, 2009)

mason jar for storage

sandwich baggie for daily use.

lol im not to worried about how it looks,


----------



## cubby (Jul 29, 2009)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> For that purpose, I use a glass vial that one of those super-expensive cigars came in. Has a nice plastic plug that fits in the end real well, and ya can stand the thing up on the table. When the glass is all sparkling clean, the bud looks real cool inside there.


 

   If it has a plastic plug your cigars are not super expensive or even worthy of a real cigar smokers light. A good cigar in a glass tube will come from Honduras , cost around 22$, and have a real cork stopper, not a cork shaped like that from a wine bottle ,but a real "T" shaped stopper. But even this isn't very good for herb storage ,even short term, because of light transmission.
   For short term holding what I have found to be best is your plain old film canister. Dark, adequet size, and draws no attention.But if you relly want something a little ornamental, go to your local antique store or estate liquidation shop and get an old snuff tin.


----------



## wmmeyer (Jul 30, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> If it has a plastic plug your cigars are not super expensive or even worthy of a real cigar smokers light. A good cigar in a glass tube will come from Honduras , cost around 22$, and have a real cork stopper, not a cork shaped like that from a wine bottle ,but a real "T" shaped stopper. But even this isn't very good for herb storage ,even short term, because of light transmission.
> For short term holding what I have found to be best is your plain old film canister. Dark, adequet size, and draws no attention.But if you relly want something a little ornamental, go to your local antique store or estate liquidation shop and get an old snuff tin.


 
I stand corrected.    For me, anything more than the occassion Swisher Sweet is "super" expensive.  In any case, I found the thing in the trash, gave the cigar to the kid next door, and used the glass vial.  Even at the risk of a little light damage, I enjoy the look of the thing sitting on the table.  Makes me smile to see my buds, every time I look at it.

You're right about the antique snuff tins.  They made some nice ones that look real classy, and would do the job perfectly.


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a couple little glass stash jars i got for free for being a first time patient at Green Cross dispensary, they sell em for $2 and $5 as well.  the larger one holds bout a half oz


----------

